# Audi TT-RS Plus (360 HP & S-tronic) - Official Debut at Geneva 2012



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

*Audi TT-RS Plus Makes Official Debut at Geneva 2012* 

This is the US Audi TT RS with the DSG transmission.!! 

This beast will 0 - 60 in the sub 4-second category!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Rear seat delete please!  I bet it ends up about 3.6s to 60. Most of the Euro cars are already dynoing close to US output anyway.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

jpkeyzer said:


> *Audi TT-RS Plus Makes Official Debut at Geneva 2012*
> 
> This is the US Audi TT RS with the DSG transmission.!!
> 
> ...


 Wow, I think they will do well with this. Many seemed to sitting the fence because of the manual only.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Rear seat delete would be nice! 

I really like what they did with MKI TT Quattro Sport :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Wow, I think they will do well with this. Many seemed to sitting the fence because of the manual only.


 I still don't think we'll see DSG in the US. Remember when they did the quattro sport for the mk1? All the US got out of that was maybe a hundred cars with a black roof. If we get anything from the RS+ it'll just be an exterior option package with carbon fiber mirrors, splitter and rear wing.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

All along, Audi has said "no more than 1000 cars for the US, over two model years." The most accurate number I've heard bandied about was that 416 cars were sold/ordered/allocated for MY2012. I think Audi has been pleased with sales, but they haven't really been hard to get. I say no way DSG is coming for such a limited car.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Rear seat delete please!  I bet it ends up about 3.6s to 60. Most of the Euro cars are already dynoing close to US output anyway.


 I don't think the rear seats can weigh 120lbs (60kg). I prefer to have the little seats just in case I need to cram someone back there.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> *Audi TT-RS Plus Makes Official Debut at Geneva 2012*
> 
> This is the US Audi TT RS with the DSG transmission.!!
> 
> ...


 Umm, I might be going blind, but I believe that we already have this version. 

2.5 liter in-line five cylinder engine:thumbup: 
360hp:thumbup: 
Fixed wing:thumbup: 

The only thing missing or in this case that still remains are the rear seats 

"Audi is planning the official release of their more powerful Audi TT-RS Plus at the Geneva Auto Salon 2012. Via official documentation we can confirm that the 360hp-strong version of the TT-RS Coupe will be displayed at the stand of the German car maker next to the brand new 2013 Audi RS4 Avant. 
The 2.5 liter in-line five-cylinder turbocharged engine will be upgraded to deliver 360hp, an increase of 20hp compared to the 340hp of the standard model. According to earlier rumours, the rear seats will be removed which will benefit the car by saving 60kg. Furthermore new alloy wheels and a fixed rear wing are expected. 

The document shows all the models that will be released at the Swiss car show starting in March. The RS4 Avant and the 360hp Audi TT-RS Plus are the only vehicles, in which we are interested. The concept cars are not mentioned on the list."


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

AppleChilli said:


> Umm, I might be going blind, but I believe that we already have this version.


 We do (well except for rumored seat delete and of course DSG). This is news for the rest of the world that still has the 340hp version. Since way back at the beginning of 2011 the US-spec TTRS was listed in Etka as a TTRS Plus (8J35R9).


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

AppleChilli said:


> Umm, I might be going blind, but I believe that we already have this version.


 

The DSG transmission is a notable and significant difference. 

However, like everything else in life, there are pros and cons ... 

PRO: improved performance that will probably place this vehicle in the highly elusive sub 3-second category. (dare I say "supercar performance" category?) 

CON: makes driving this vehicle a lot less engaging.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

There are far more powerful TT's with DSG's that are not sub 3 second. Maybe the RS badge makes it faster! 



jpkeyzer said:


> The DSG transmission is a notable and significant difference.
> 
> However, like everything else in life, there are pros and cons ...
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

You need way more than 360hp to get below 3 seconds. Take a look at the specs on the GTR and 997.2 turbo S. the TT RS is at best a mid 3 second car with 360hp and DSG.


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

No bias either way here - I like both for different reasons; but I wonder what the 0 to 60 time is for a DSG equipped TTRS without using launch control. It would be fun to play with and great for use in competitive situations, but how often are you going to use the launch control feature in everyday driving? Sure, the 1-2 shift will cost you some time in the manual, but with practiced use of the throttle and just a bit of clutch slip to keep the engine from bogging, you can get this car of the line pretty quickly without the drama of a launch control sequence.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Car and Driver dropped the gauntlet back months ago when they tested a Euro-spec 340hp TT-RS with DSG on US shores, with the launch controlled 0-60 time of 3.6 seconds. 
I have seen several other blogs/magazine tests/etc. since published with US spec cars hovering at or around the 3.9-4.0 range. It's quite possible to rip one off sub 4 seconds with the manual. Sub-3 second launches are a pipedream without a much bigger infusion of horsepower.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

I HIGHLY doubt the rs plus will come to the states as it's too similar to the regular tt-rs US model. The market here for that car is basically nill...although I'd buy it  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> You need way more than 360hp to get below 3 seconds. Take a look at the specs on the GTR and 997.2 turbo S. the TT RS is at best a mid 3 second car with 360hp and DSG.


 Guys - my apologies - I meant sub 4-second - I was thinking about the 3.6 second time previously recorded while typing - oops!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

sentari said:


> There are far more powerful TT's with DSG's that are not sub 3 second. Maybe the RS badge makes it faster!


 Agreed - my apologies - I meant sub 4-second - oops!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Car and Driver dropped the gauntlet back months ago when they tested a Euro-spec 340hp TT-RS with DSG on US shores, with the launch controlled 0-60 time of 3.6 seconds.
> I have seen several other blogs/magazine tests/etc. since published with US spec cars hovering at or around the 3.9-4.0 range. It's quite possible to rip one off sub 4 seconds with the manual. Sub-3 second launches are a pipedream without a much bigger infusion of horsepower.


 Absolutely agreed - sub 4-second times now become a reality (not sub 3-second - I messed that up - sorry!)


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

J662 said:


> I HIGHLY doubt the rs plus will come to the states as it's too similar to the regular tt-rs US model.


 Audi did exactly this (as a limited edition) in Australia.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

jpkeyzer said:


> Audi did exactly this (as a limited edition) in Australia.


 I wonder how many sold. I would still be surprised because the volume has got to be insanely low. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Not sure why everyone is so excited... no where does it say this is a Plus. 
My guess is it's no more than a horsepower bump for Europe to match the North American specs.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

quattive said:


> Not sure why everyone is so excited...


 This TT-RS model for the European market includes: 

- increase in power from 340 HP to 360 HP (equivalent to the US spec TT-RS) 

- the DSG transmission (insanely quick and efficient dual-clutch transmission)


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

jpkeyzer said:


> This TT-RS model for the European market includes:
> 
> - increase in power from 340 HP to 360 HP (equivalent to the US spec TT-RS)
> 
> - the DSG transmission (insanely quick and efficient dual-clutch transmission)


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> The TT-RS has always been available with DSG (S-Tronic) in Europe.
> 
> - Jeremy -


 Not with 360 HP.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> The TT-RS has always been available with DSG (S-Tronic) in Europe.
> 
> - Jeremy -


 Actually I think DSG was a late arrival, possibly in the second model year for the ROW. I know there's a few UK forum guys who traded in manuals for DSG's when they came out. AFAIK, the 7 speed DSG was used first in the S4, then the TT-RS, now in a few other models. It was the second generation of DSG, adding a gear and increased capacity for horsepower and torque.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

AppleChilli said:


> Umm, I might be going blind, but I believe that we already have this version.


 I agree. The following from Audi confirms it, but I think I remember it also listed on the sticker as a TTRS plus. 

From Audi: 

Basic Data 

Make: A 
Vin: *****0085 
Model Year: 2012 
Description: TTRS plus Cou2.5 I5265 M6S 

Delivery date Jul 30, 2011 

Engine Code: CEPB 
Transmission Code: LNA


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> Actually I think DSG was a late arrival, possibly in the second model year for the ROW. I know there's a few UK forum guys who traded in manuals for DSG's when they came out. AFAIK, the 7 speed DSG was used first in the S4, then the TT-RS, now in a few other models. It was the second generation of DSG, adding a gear and increased capacity for horsepower and torque.


 The 7-speed DSG in the TTRS is unique to the TTRS and RS3 since it's for a transverse engine arrangement, no relation with the 7-speed DSG in the B8/C7 platforms.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

mkauzer said:


> I agree. The following from Audi confirms it, but I think I remember it also listed on the sticker as a TTRS plus.
> 
> From Audi:
> 
> ...


 The "TT-RS Plus" is currently only available in the US with a manual transmission. 

What Audi is is debuting at the Geneva show (which will become available only in Europe) is the "TT-RS Plus" with the DSG (S-tronic) transmission.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

jpkeyzer said:


> The "TT-RS Plus" is currently only available in the US with a manual transmission.
> 
> What Audi is is debuting at the Geneva show (which will become available only in Europe) is the "TT-RS Plus" with the DSG (S-tronic) transmission.


 Given the choice, I'm still manual.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> Given the choice, I'm still manual.


 Have you driven a DSG sports car? After driving the TTS with paddles, I wouldn't dismiss a 7-spd DSG TTRS.


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

We're not going to see a DSG TT-RS in the US. Audi isn't going to spend the $ to test the DSG for sale in the US. 

Very pleased that when faced with the cost of testing, they chose the manual for the US. More people would pass on the car if it were DSG only vs Manual only. I absolutely would have skipped the car had it been DSG only.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Have you driven a DSG sports car? After driving the TTS with paddles, I wouldn't dismiss a 7-spd DSG TTRS.


 I might be in the minority but I have driven a TTS with DSG and still prefer manual which is the main reason why I went with the TTRS because it is the only TT that is available in manual in North America...


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Joelc said:


> I might be in the minority but I have driven a TTS with DSG and still prefer manual which is the main reason why I went with the TTRS because it is the only TT that is available in manual in North America...


 +1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

J662 said:


> +1


 Moi aussi. I have driven a gaggle of cars with DSG and still don't want one.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

I have owned several DSG/S-tronic cars and will never go back. 

-TTS 
-A3 3.2 
-R32 

IMHO manual's involvement is much more rewarding. :thumb up:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I appreciate them both and have both currently. DSG is great on normal cars like our Golf and JSW but I prefer a manual on sports cars. Maybe I'm old fashion but the manual is just more fun to me.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

The masses have spoken. Down with DSG!

Anyone have some Porsche info on how their PDK is selling? Just curious.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> The masses have spoken. Down with DSG!
> 
> Anyone have some Porsche info on how their PDK is selling? Just curious.


 I'm going to talk a bit out of asz here, but I would bet PDK is selling quite well for Porsche...but...I think there's more that meets the eye than just mere sales. 
At least here in Texas, for every car enthusiast who drives their sports car for its virtues and may dabble in trackdays/autocross, there's three who buy them for the badge and prestige and never even floor the car to see what she'll do. I would imagine that PDK sells well to this crowd, an automatic with cred so to speak. I would imagine there are some track rats who really dig and can exploit the PDK but sales wise, I still think they're the minority. 
Another factor is that Porsche's production numbers have really been trimmed from a few years ago. A quick search of various dealer websites around the country will show a much smaller inventory of cars ready for delivery. When I bought my Cayman S in late 2006, there was literally 5 or 6 hundred on the ground around the USA in various configurations. Nowadays, my local dealer(s) will have only 20-30 cars total on the lot and most of those will be Cayennes or Panameras. I bet most lot cars are ordered with PDK to make them appeal to a broader audience.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Scott, that could be true. But you could also look at it that enthusiasts will buy the car with the options that make it the quickest. And that's why if DSG was offered on the RS, I would have a hard time passing on it. Nissan GT-R is another car where it's standard.

I understand the whole "skill" and "driver connection" attached to the manual, but when I buy a performance car I want the performance. Now, the RS has definitely helped refresh my shifting and braking skills. 

But if I was building a racecar, and a sequential gearbox was an option (that I could afford, and there wasn't a severe weight penalty), that's what I would choose. The goal is to go faster than everyone else.

Here's me talking out of my asz...I think Audi drivers are insecure about how BMW and Porsche drivers view our cars. Getting a manual helps alleviate that insecurity. (I'm sure this will go over well.)


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> Scott, that could be true. But you could also look at it that enthusiasts will buy the car with the options that make it the quickest. And that's why if DSG was offered on the RS, I would have a hard time passing on it. Nissan GT-R is another car where it's standard.
> 
> I understand the whole "skill" and "driver connection" attached to the manual, but when I buy a performance car I want the performance. Now, the RS has definitely helped refresh my shifting and braking skills.
> 
> ...


 I think people who care that much about performance in a road car are insecure about the car next to them possibly being quicker. Really, does shift time make that much difference on the way to work, or even out playing on forest roads?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I test drove a TTS and thought the DSG was pretty awesome. I would have definitely thought twice about a 7-speed DSG if it was available on the TT-RS. And I've only had manual trans cars...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I think people who care that much about performance in a road car are insecure about the car next to them possibly being quicker. Really, does shift time make that much difference on the way to work, or even out playing on forest roads?


 In a way, yes. You absolutely feel the seemless acceleration(and deceleration) in the TTS. That, to me, is a rush. The system is so good, that even though I love my RS with 6sp manual, I know the DSG is superior.

"People who care that much about performance in a road car"???...you mean all of us? As enthusiasts, aren't we supposed to care? I care.

Not to start WW3...I love the manual transmission. I'm just saying the DSG is worth consideration from all, and I would probably choose it.

(Thanks, Marty. I knew we would finally agree on something.)


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

DrDomm said:


> In a way, yes. You absolutely feel the seemless acceleration(and deceleration) in the TTS. That, to me, is a rush. The system is so good, that even though I love my RS with 6sp manual, I know the DSG is superior.
> 
> "People who care that much about performance in a road car"???...you mean all of us? As enthusiasts, aren't we supposed to care? I care.
> 
> ...


 I :heart: the TTRS in any variation, color (there's wrap for that). The DSG from what I've read is phenomenal! This go round I decided (no choice on TTRS) to get it in the near extinct manual. Otherwise I would have went 911 or Cayman R PDK.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> "People who care that much about performance in a road car"???...you mean all of us? As enthusiasts, aren't we supposed to care? I care.


 Actually no, I'm not after that last 0.1s of anything. What I really wanted was a 5-cylinder coupe with a manual transmission that handles well. The fact that it has 360hp is I guess a bonus but as I've found out in my first month with it, that power is not very accessible and some days is far more frustrating than wheeling around with my lowly 225hp mk1. But the noise certainly makes up for it


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Actually no, I'm not after that last 0.1s of anything. What I really wanted was a 5-cylinder coupe with a manual transmission that handles well. The fact that it has 360hp is I guess a bonus but as I've found out in my first month with it, that power is not very accessible and some days is far more frustrating than wheeling around with my lowly 225hp mk1. But the noise certainly makes up for it


 Yeah, to each his own. The car is awesome no matter what transmission. But I'm not just talking about the 0.1s differences. I truly think the experience of your foot on the floor, pulling back the right paddle, and hearing the backfire as it upshifts without a hiccup is intoxicating. Then decelerating around a curve, retracting the left paddle, and listening to the programmed throttle blip was addicting.

So I guess with all that inaccessible hp you won't be opting for an APR or GIAC ECU flash, eh?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> So I guess with all that inaccessible hp you won't be opting for an APR or GIAC ECU flash, eh?


 Nor an intercooler "upgrade".


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> Yeah, to each his own. The car is awesome no matter what transmission. But I'm not just talking about the 0.1s differences. I truly think the experience of your foot on the floor, pulling back the right paddle, and hearing the backfire as it upshifts without a hiccup is intoxicating. Then decelerating around a curve, retracting the left paddle, and listening to the programmed throttle blip was addicting.


 I will give you this, full throttle, no-lift upshifts in the R8 were pretty epic.  




DrDomm said:


> So I guess with all that inaccessible hp you won't be opting for an APR or GIAC ECU flash, eh?


 Oh man that's a hard one... I go back and forth between this is more than enough power and if I chip it I'll either never be able to use it or end up in jail, and then I think, screw it, as soon as APR has their stage 3 setup available I'm getting it


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Oh man that's a hard one... I go back and forth between this is more than enough power and if I chip it I'll either never be able to use it or end up in jail, and then I think, screw it, as soon as APR has their stage 3 setup available I'm getting it


 Now you're talking stage 3?! Oh boy, the ECU upgrade is a good compromise.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I think people who care that much about performance in a road car are insecure about the car next to them possibly being quicker. Really, does shift time make that much difference on the way to work, or even out playing on forest roads?


 Exactly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Yeah, to each his own. The car is awesome no matter what transmission. But I'm not just talking about the 0.1s differences. I truly think the experience of your foot on the floor, pulling back the right paddle, and hearing the backfire as it upshifts without a hiccup is intoxicating. Then decelerating around a curve, retracting the left paddle, and listening to the programmed throttle blip was addicting.
> 
> So I guess with all that inaccessible hp you won't be opting for an APR or GIAC ECU flash, eh?


 "backfire as it upshifts?" does the rs let out some good popping and gurggle when shifting? Be it manual or dsg... I thought you would have to install the miltek pipes that delete the secondary car to get that sound/pops as I think Jeremy mentioned in some other post. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

J662 said:


> "backfire as it upshifts?" does the rs let out some good popping and gurggle when shifting? Be it manual or dsg... I thought you would have to install the miltek pipes that delete the secondary car to get that sound/pops as I think Jeremy mentioned in some other post.


 FWIW, "backfire" probably wasn't the right word, but anyone who's driven a DSG TTS knows what I mean. Word on the UK TT forum was that the RS with DSG sounded even more awesome on upshifts. I imagine this is even more pronounced with a louder exhaust.

The manual doesn't have the same type of sound on shifts.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

J662 said:


> Exactly.


 You guys are just in denial. 

Aside from the "experience" of the DSG that I described above, we all are proud of the potential performance of our cars. When someone asks you about your car, don't you tout all of it's virtues? 

"Yeah, it's got 360hp and is all wheel drive. It's got 370mm Brembo brakes. Zero to 60 is 4.1." No one here boasts about this stuff (in good taste, of course)? Come on. 

Anyway, people would always ask me about the DSG on the TTS with that "It's an automatic?!!!" attitude. I was (and still am) proud to explain that it's a paddle actuated manual that is better than the 6 speed manual. Now, my friends are like "I'm glad you finally got a manual", but I tell them the DSG was better.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

DrDomm said:


> FWIW, "backfire" probably wasn't the right word, but anyone who's driven a DSG TTS knows what I mean. Word on the UK TT forum was that the RS with DSG sounded even more awesome on upshifts. I imagine this is even more pronounced with a louder exhaust.
> 
> The manual doesn't have the same type of sound on shifts.


 Visual evidence of pops, er "backfire" exhibit A: 

ABT w/Millitek exhaust (so much win it's disgusting):


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

AppleChilli said:


> Visual evidence of pops, er "backfire" exhibit A:
> 
> ABT w/Millitek exhaust (so much win it's disgusting):


 Disgusting is right. God I love that clip. 

Anyone know where in San Diego (or closest to SD) I can order Miltek exhaust?...and a reputable place to have it installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

J662 said:


> Disgusting is right. God I love that clip.
> 
> Anyone know where in San Diego (or closest to SD) I can order Miltek exhaust?...and a reputable place to have it installed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
These guys are nearby and are carrying the cat-bypass pipes so they can probably get the full milltek system. 

http://g-werke.com/products.cfm


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> These guys are nearby and are carrying the cat-bypass pipes so they can probably get the full milltek system.
> 
> http://g-werke.com/products.cfm


 Thanks, yeah saw those guys. A little far but might be a fun 7 hour road trip  or if I ordered from them and had them ship to me that would be ideal. Just need to find a good place that works on Audis in SD or LA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

here it is http://www.audizine.com/news/news.php?nid=249&npid=305


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> here it is http://www.audizine.com/news/news.php?nid=249&npid=305


Virtually zero difference from the US spec. That's why I don't think they will release it in the states because we effectively have the same car already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Audi_News/article_7475.shtml

It's my car!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! 

*SUCK IT!*



- Jeremy -


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Audi_News/article_7475.shtml
> 
> It's my car!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> ...


Classic. Exactly. that's why I don't understand what the "plus" is all about...a few extra HP? Big deal. Surpass that in a heartbeat with ecu and exhaust tune. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trichards69 (Feb 8, 2012)

*i just ordered the race system from griffen having it shipped to north county sd. Ill have gmg or pure throw it on the car*

having it shipped to north county sd. Ill have gmg or pure ms throw it on the car.



JohnLZ7W said:


> These guys are nearby and are carrying the cat-bypass pipes so they can probably get the full milltek system.
> 
> http://g-werke.com/products.cfm


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

- Jeremy - said:


> http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Audi_News/article_7475.shtml
> 
> It's my car!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> ...


just as I said!


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

TTRS Plus - Jeremy's car


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone outside of North America considering ordering this car now that its available?


----------

